# tribulus teresterris



## countrybumpkin (Dec 31, 2004)

Anyone here ever try it? Any results positive or negative? Just curious.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, it works and it works well. I'm up a few lbs since taking it, a friend of mine gained 11 lbs in one month, which is pretty crazy. You just might get a little agro at times due to the test boost.


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

What does it actually do?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.anyvitamins.com/tribulus-terrestris-info.htm


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

RacerX said:


> Yeah, it works and it works well. I'm up a few lbs since taking it, a friend of mine gained 11 lbs in one month, which is pretty crazy. You just might get a little agro at times due to the test boost.


wow...interesting, could you provide more details on it, like how you progressed, how much you took etc? if you don't mind hehe.


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

yeah I'd like some details too. I was curious so I searched for it on bodybuilding.com .. seems a lot of people are skeptical of it


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

Inane said:


> RacerX said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it works and it works well. I'm up a few lbs since taking it, a friend of mine gained 11 lbs in one month, which is pretty crazy. You just might get a little agro at times due to the test boost.
> ...


Well tribulus terrestris is a very powerful and unusual herb. What it does is simply boost testosterone within your body, via the active ingredients in it called saponins. You have more energy during workouts and assists in synthesising new tissue. I dosed it at two tablets daily, one with my morning meal and another wiht my evening meal.

IT IS NOT a substitute for proper diet and exercise! I have a very planned diet and I still give 100% in the gym, I just use it as a testosterone support supplement, always remember diet and multivitamins come first, then supplements


----------



## chat1687 (Nov 21, 2010)

*it works*

idk bout 11 pounds in a month tho


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

RacerX said:


> Yeah, it works and it works well. I'm up a few lbs since taking it, a friend of mine gained 11 lbs in one month, which is pretty crazy. You just might get a little agro at times due to the test boost.


ive heard trib doesnt work, there are peer reviewed studies showing this..then again ive ehard b12 doesnt work via peer reviewed studies and i believe it prob does.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't be surprised if you get depressed after the 3rd week. Tribulus is famous for that.

From another forum: "I started taking Tribulus about 1 mnth a go and i have never had depression or panic attacts either till 3 weeks ago....i couldnt figure out why i was feeling this way. Shutting everybody out and wanting to be by myself and almost crying at the drop of a hat. So i am stopping taking them, hopefully i will be back to normal soon."

Another person:"I found tribulus a total waste of time and money, i have never been depressed but experienced a huge amount of depression after the 4th week on it and panic attacks as well as acne, and after all that only seemed to put on fat."

My experience is similar.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=1070361


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Waste of money.... the only product I found of any use was Gaspari Novodex XT... it's an estrogen blocker. Prepare for massive strength gains *but *painful balls. It was the closest thing I've ever used to steroids.


----------

